# Has anyone rehomed a rescue donkey?



## hussar (19 November 2007)

If so, where did you get it? I'm possibly going to be looking for a field companion for my two horses, and as my OH has always wanted a donkey, this seems like a good opportunity. I thought it would be relatively easy to find a rescue that needs rehoming, but an internet trawl has yielded almost nothing.

So, if you've got a rescue donkey - please, where did you find it, and do you have any donkey-related tips?


----------



## Llwyncwn (19 November 2007)

We looked into this a few years ago with a donkey sanctuary in Devon.  They ask that you attend a training course first off before they will consider rehoming to you which, I suppose is a good thing in some ways.  They always like to rehome two together.  Dont know a great deal about donks but someone else on here will, but they need plenty of shelter and/or rugs as their coats are not waterproof.


----------



## hussar (19 November 2007)

Gosh, Devon's  long way to go for a donkey! And two might just be one too many for the landowner who I hope is going to rent me fields and stables. Thanks for that info - hopefully someone else might know of somewhere a bit more northern ...


----------



## Cuffey (19 November 2007)

Donkeys were for sale in Dumfries Auction mart beg of Nov
Ring a horse dealer
There is def a Donkey Sanctuary in Borders somewhere--sorry cant remember name
The Donkey Sanctuary have welfare reps all round country
Scotland rep Allen Andrews lives in Ireland contact details on Donkey Sanctuary web site
Donkey care is different--hoof trimming, coats not waterproof, very stoical so can be ill and you may not realise


----------



## Daisychain (19 November 2007)

Just be carefull getting a donkey, some horses get totally freaked out by them!


----------



## hussar (19 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Donkeys were for sale in Dumfries Auction mart beg of Nov
The Donkey Sanctuary have welfare reps all round country
Scotland rep Allen Andrews lives in Ireland contact details on Donkey Sanctuary web site
Donkey care is different--hoof trimming, coats not waterproof, very stoical so can be ill and you may not realise 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Cuffey - I didn't realise the Donkey Sanctuary had welfare reps so will follow that up. I knew about the lack of waterproofing as there were some very sad welfare cases not far from here a few years ago.

Daisychain - I think my boys will be OK with a donkey as they don't bother when riding past one (although they've probably never heard one bray!).


----------



## bonney (19 November 2007)

most horse sales have a donkey or two. kirby stephen sale had a lovely baby donkey, can not remember how much it made but it was not a great deal.
i am sure there is a sale coming up in carlisle sometime soon.


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 November 2007)

I took in a sort of rescue donkey, he wasn't being ill treated but hadn't been handled or had his feet trimmed in months.  I needed a companion for my old pony.  That was 21 years ago!  Be warned donkeys go on for ever.  He has outlived his original friend and I had to get another pony as companion for the donkey!  As others have said they do need shelter as absorb the rain like little sponges,  also would rather eat hedges, shrubs etc than grass.  We've never had problems with ponios getting on with him, in fact Murph who is a real bully in the field , loves the donkey.  You would definitely find a donkey at the markets.  Just one word of warning, a lot of donkeys dislike dogs and will chase them and stamp on them.


----------



## Donkeymad (19 November 2007)

I am about to take on a rescue donkey tomorrow.
The Devon Donkey Sanctuary have temporarily stopped re=homing thier donks because they have such a long waiting list. Other horse sanctuaries take in donkeys and there are other donkey sanctuaries. Buying a donkey is not cheap, and you will be lucky if you find one for £200, most are well over this price.
There is a fantastic guy in Shropshire, he hires out donkeys but is also a dealer. He is very honest though, if you would like his details I can give them to you, but I think prices start at £500.
To be honest, finding a donkey in the UK is not easy. I also have access to the names of a number of breeders, if you want to go the buying route.
Please feel free to PM me for any advice about donkeys if you need it.


----------



## hussar (19 November 2007)

Thanks people! My prospective landowner will have a fit if he finds a donkey snacking on his trees - he's already worried about the horses ringbarking them although they are the other side of the fence! So I shall probably have to put up an inner scare wire. A couple of people have already told me they've got 30yo donkeys that they've had to make provision for in their wills as they look as though they'll go on for ever.

Donkeymad - will PM you if this plan goes ahead, thanks. Good luck with your rescue.


----------



## Donkeymad (19 November 2007)

Donkeys do like chewing wood, one of mine took a real liking to one of our trees, and they all took a liking to the new post-and-rail fencing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, hubby wasn't too pleased!!


----------

